# Real Time (rate monotonic) Scheduling help?



## glynn1280 (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't know whether anyones familar with rate monotonic and scheduling of real time systems, but here it goes:

Task A (Period = 10 msec, CPU time = 2 msec)
Task B (100, 6)
Task C (250, 11)
Task D (500, 5)
Task E (250, 15)
Task F (100, 6)
Task G (500, 5)
Task H (1000, 20)
Task I (2000, 15)

Question: During the actual operation of the system the driver may press the brake pedal at most 4 times per second. Pressing the pedal turns the system off. This process requires a worst case of 35 msec of cpu time and must respond within 90msec. Explain how you would incorporate this process into the above model.

IS THIS A MATTER OF:- THE 4 TIMES PER SECOND IS THE PERIOD (250msec), BUT IT IS THE DEADLINE OF 35msec THAT THE TASK MUST RESPOND BY SO WE WOULD USE THIS AS THE PERIOD (PERIOD = DEADLINE)?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please read the forum rules.



> EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE
> 
> While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.


----------



## glynn1280 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok then, does an aperiodic process still have a period, which is seperate from its hard deadline and can I gather it from the above given information?


----------

